# Minnesota Summer League Day 2--7/16/05



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

• July 16: Toronto vs. Indiana, 3 p.m.; Milwaukee vs. Houston, 5 p.m.

7p.m. Minnesota vs. New York
*Wolves Probable Starters  *




































Bracey Wright /Paul Mcpherson/Ndudi Ebi/Nick Horvath/Dwayne Jones
*Bench *
99 Jamison Brewer G 6-4 195 11/19/80 Auburn '03 3 
3 Yakhouba Diawara F 6-7 225 8/29/82 Pepperdine '05 R 
15 Jeff Hagen C 7-0 270 2/16/82 Minnesota '05 R 
7 John Lucas G 5-11 165 11/21/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
1 Rashad McCants G 6-4 207 9/25/84 North Carolina '05 R (INJURED)
30 Ivan McFarlin F 6-8 240 4/26/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
13 Marlon Parmer G 6-3 187 9/28/80 Kentucky Wesleyan '03 R 
0 Ricky Shields G 6-4 185 7/27/82 Rutgers '05 R 
55 David Simon C 6-10 260 8/9/82 IPFW '05 R 
40 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 2/22/83 Minnesota State '05 R 
32 Nikoloz Tskitishvili F 7-0 225 4/14/83 Georgia 3 

*Opposing Team Spotlight*
Nate Robinson 








- Robinson is an explosive player in general. He generates the energy for this team. He maybe a small guy, but he does it all. His success and energy should determine whether or not the Knicks will win or lose. He did not score as much as people expect from his last night but I expect him to come out with a chip on his shoulder and score big time against, a really no-defense point guard rotation for the Wolves. He brings great energy off the bench.
*Knicks Roster *
*16 Steven Barber G 5-10 160 Jan. 14, 1980 Texas-Arlington '02 R* 
45 Jackie Butler C 6-10 250 Mar. 10, 1985 Coastal Christian Academy (VA) 1 
*25 Rueben Douglas G 6-4 195 Oct. 30, 1979 New Mexico '03 R * 
46 Anthony Fuqua C 6-11 220 Feb. 16, 1983 Texas-San Antonio R 
*51 Channing Frye C 6-11 248 May 17, 1983 Arizona '05 R* 
18 Cheyne Gadson G 6-4 205 Jul. 17, 1980 Oklahoma State '03 R 
52 Otis George F/C 6-8 225 May 7, 1982 Louisville '05 R 
26 Lou Kelly G/F 6-5 210 Aug. 22, 1979 Nevada-Las Vegas '02 R 
*42 David Lee F 6-9 249 Apr. 29, 1983 Florida '05 R * 
17 Lamar Rice F 6-7 210 Oct. 30, 1982 Georgetown College '05 R 
4 Nate Robinson G 5-9 180 May 31, 1984 Washington '05 R 
*14 Bruno Sundov C 7-2 260 Feb. 10, 1980 Croatia 7* 
35 Brent Wright F 6-8 235 May 6, 1978 Florida '01 R 
*BOLD*= Probable starters


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Game 1, Pacers vs. Raptors thoughts: * David Harrison got off early but a couple of early fouls and a technical sent him to the bench. When he came back, he picked up another foul and missed a wide open layup from point-blank range. He looked nothing near impressive for the rest of the game.
Ron Artest is playing better. He does not look as winded on the court. His stroke is becoming more consistent. More importantly his perimeter defense is looking better. He is getting blocks abd steaks, Still he is a step behind on playing the passing lanes like the old Ron.... Funny thing though, he wore the same street clothes two days in a row... I thought he was making millions? He finished with 16 though.
I was really impressed by Sato. He is who I wanted the WOlves to pick last year, but was taken before us. He got 7 boards, and man were those boards impressive. He had 8 points too. He was also playing good defense. I think and hope he makes a roster.
Other than Artest playing pretty ok for the Pacers, Maurice Carter and Jimmy Hunter looked impressive tonight. Both guys were hitting shots from 3-point land. What is making Carter stand out is that he is penetrating too.
As this game slowly tuens into a blowout, I notice Pape Saw. There were really no others playing with the Raptors that is under contract. The guy really has no offensive game but he is a pretty good defender and shotblocker. What sticks out in my mind is the block he made on Artest before Artest was just about to throw it down. He also looks like a pretty good rebounder and a hard worker.
Marcus Haslip played pretty good. He showed really no down low game but his shot looked decent. He is really streaky but oh well he was the only guy who showed up for the Raptors.
One not is that Bender was not anywhere to see.

*Game 2, Bucks vs. Rockets thoughts:*Well Bogut actually showed up today. In the start it seemed like he was going to continue where he left off against the Wolves. He was not forcing shots. He was making some good and bad passes. They really did not run a lot of plays for him. He scored a lot off of offensive rebounds or off loose balls. In the second half he was really playing well. Bogut got to the line 16 times. Wow. He also had 2 blocks. I am still not totaly sold that he will live up to the hype though.
I hate to break it to all the Vermont fans but T.J. Sorrentine was not impressive at all. His one field goal was a half court shot at the buzzer. I still think Ersan Ilyasova will be pretty good, he finally scored. His stokr looks really good. The refs hated him though. I think if he wasn't so intimidated by Bogut.
Chris Owens and Penny played well again today. Quentom Greer also showed up and was a spark.
As for the Rockets. I was really impressed. Luther Head had a few turnovers but he had 11 pts, 6 assists, and 3 steals. His shot was a little off but he looks like he is going to be a very solid role-player in the league for a long time. 
Malick Badiane looked really good tonight. I take back what I said before. The guy did his best against Bogut but he didn't backdown on offense. The guy is a pretty poor free throw shooter even if he was there a lot. He had 18.
Once again, Dion Glover came through and 18 points and 3 assist. I think he deserves a roster spot. The guy was very quiet but I looked up and I saw slowly he was catching up to Malick in the scoring collumn. 
Lonny Baxter also should make a roster. The guy had a solid 15 points and 7 boards. He really showed everyone his outside shot today, something I never knew he had. He was a little turnover prone today but he is a monster. He can be a solid role player. But he is one of those players who always seem to do good in the summer leagues and do terrible when the real thing comes along.
Rockets took this one.

*Game 3, Wolves vs Knicks: * The Wolves Simply got owned today. I am going to talk about this Knicks first though.
Pre-game everyone was watching Nate Robinson. He was putting on a dunk contest. He threw it off the backboard and then put it through his legs and the ball bounced off the back of the rim after the dunk. This guy really needs to be invited to the Dunk Contest. He had a putback dunk on like 3 people but it was called off because of a foul on someone. People will have a lot of fun watching him. He brought a lot of energy. He did only have 13 points, seemed like he had more. He did have 5 boards and 4 assists.
Channing Frye looked impressive. He had 10 quick points right off the bat. He was hitting far mid range shots, he was posting up, using the backboard and all. If anything, he looked like a soft, poor man's version of Tim Duncan today. Very impressed by him. He had 16 points when it was all said and done.
David Lee added 13 points 7 boards. There was also some trash talking action between him and Ebi. Brent Wright added 10 points, but I do see how.
Now for the Wolves. Ebi has a new knickname. The blackhole. The guy does not pass. He scored the Wolves first 7 points because he would not pass. He got too caught up in talking smack to David Lee. So he was taken out early and put back in late 2nd half. After that, he simply looked terrible. He did not box out, couldn't hold onto the ball, could not play defense. The guy has a terrible attitude. He thinks it is never his fault. Yes he had 1 assist, because some one was wide for three and the coaches were yelling "SWING IT!". He ended with 14 points and a loss of respect. He was simply forcing shots the whole game. His perimeter games looks pretty good still, it is that shot that is so inconsitent.
The leader for the Wolves was John Lucas. The guy was penetrating everywhere. He was hustling like crazy. He got 2 Knicks inbounds to go our way. I thought he would have more assists, but noone was scoring.
Ivan McFarlin. In the limited minutes he had tonight, he came through. He was working hard, being physical, and hustling. A nice 10 points for him.
As for Skita, B.Wright, and Horvath. Skita hurt himself very early and put up 5 shots scoring 2 points. I do not think he forced any. He was open, they just weren't feeling. As for Bracey, he did not play much, he started though. I think he got hurt but I didn't see him leave, but I did notice he was not on the bench. Horvath was not there, the box score said he had an ankle injury.
McCants was wearing a Twins hat today! Good job supporting the hometown.
--------

Once again, questions? Just ask and I will answer. BTW, I saw KG4MVP2 there today.

*Studs of the Day:  *
*Andrew Bogut(Bucks) :* 21 pts, 13 boards, 2 blocks, 16 FTA
*Dion Glover (Rockets):*18 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 11/13 Free throws

*Duds of the Day: *
Reece Gaines(Bucks): 0/13 FG 8 pts, 4 turnovers, 6 fouls
*Jonathon Bender(Pacers):*Simply not there

*Most Fun Players to Watch: *
Nate Robinson and Andrew Bogut


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow the Raptors got dominated. I guess that's what happens when the top three rookies you drafted are not in the lineup.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Lonny Baxter also should make a roster. The guy had a solid 15 points and 7 boards. He really showed everyone his outside shot today, something I never knew he had. He was a little turnover prone today but he is a monster. He can be a solid role player. But he is one of those players who always seem to do good in the summer leagues and do terrible when the real thing comes along.


I didn't know Baxter had an outside shot either, but he's a type of guy the Rockets could use.



> The leader for the Wolves was John Lucas. The guy was penetrating everywhere. He was hustling like crazy. He got 2 Knicks inbounds to go our way. I thought he would have more assists, but noone was scoring.
> Ivan McFarlin. In the limited minutes he had tonight, he came through. He was working hard, being physical, and hustling. A nice 10 points for him.


I think both of these guys could find a spot on the Wolves.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

how big is McFarlin? is he big enough for the pro's?


god I hope Lucas makes it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> *
> Game 3, Wolves vs Knicks:  Channing Frye looked impressive. He had 10 quick points right off the bat. He was hitting far mid range shots, he was posting up, using the backboard and all. If anything, he looked like a soft, poor man's version of Tim Duncan today. Very impressed by him. He had 16 points when it was all said and done.
> David Lee added 13 points 7 boards. *


*


Thanks Sheefo..Great writeup..You are a solid writer..Is that what you do?

Does Frye look like a 4 or a 5 to you???And when you say a soft,Poor mans TD,what do you mean????I did notice you were impressed by him..Looking foward to him matching up with Bogut

And does Lee look like a 4 or a 3 to you??*


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hows Chuck Hayes look for the Rockets? any chance of being on a roster?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

is bender that bad?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

From what I've read, Chuck Hayes hasn't been able to make much of a contribution yet. He only played 1 minute in the first game and wasn't noticeable in the second game.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

that sucks, what did he measure at, height wise at Chicago Pre Draft?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

How did Dwayne Jones look? boxscore says 7pts, 6 rebs, 2 blks. how did he play?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

what? dwayne didn't go back to college?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well here I am across the street of the Target Center in Starbucks.

What I meant about the TD coparison for Frye is that he is just that findementally sound like that. The guy does not show that much emotion but he seems to always do the right thing. He had that long mid-range jumper like TD and when he is at the elbow, he uses the glass like TD. 

McFarlin looks a little short but can defentaly play in the league if he plays with the same mentality. I am not sure he makes the wolves roster.

Lee looks like a 3. He reminds of a more athletic Luke Walton... Which is a good thing. He is also bigger.

I haven't noticed Hayes much... So I can't really say. He didn't look too impressive. Really just scoring when the ball takes a lucky bounce to get to him.

Dwayne Jones does not look that impressive offensively. The guy has simply the worst hands here, worse than Pape Sow. He just can not catch. He is foul prone but he is pretty good defensively. He is good at timing his blocks.

Bender is that bad.

Dwayne was going back to school, he promised St.Joes. Then the Wolves offered him a 3 year deal, 2 years garaunteed. for 1.1 mill a year. So he is with us now.


I talk to Skita and he said he broke his hand and he will not be playing for the rest of the summer league. He does still hope he signs with the Wolves.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

KJay said:


> is bender that bad?


cosign.

he's your dud from the first two days? has he played both games?..


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

I would have to say that 5 assists and a half court shot to end the third quarter, in 19 minutes of action is not bad. As a matter of FACT, TJ led all players in assists and had a nice alley oop pass to Bogut for a dunk which I'd definitely say was impressive. 

Looking forward to TJ getting more playing time against the Raptors today. He sure is looking good and will undoubtedly make the league in some way, shape or form.



sheefo13 said:


> *I hate to break it to all the Vermont fans but T.J. Sorrentine was not impressive at all.*


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Skita needs to make the wolves roster he could be the wolves poor man version of dirk. Nate robinson is unbeliable he must have a 4ft vertical its crazy to see him do what he does. David Lee is going to be a solid player in league he is now my favorite rookie.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Sorrentine didn't do any better today either in game 3. His shot is way off. 

Bender is no longer with the team. He is not gaining any respect in my book.


----------

